# HAS ANYONE ATTENDED VON LEE RECENTLY??



## fab40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello I am about to register to attend Von Lee. I was just wondering as a Rookie is the school worth the money or should I go out and buy all of the make up videos life has to offer? lol I have been a licensed cosmetologist for over 20yrs but I have always had that passion for makeup. I guess you could say Im following my dreams at the hot age of 40. lol I would appreciate any feedback. Thank you so very much.


----------

